# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  قصيدة طالبه كارهة المدرسة

## ام باسم

قصيدة طالبه كارهة المدرسة 

كرهت المدرسة وكرهت حياتها .. و تقعد مرة وتعصر مخها وتقول قصيدة 
أفطـر الصبـح زيتونـه......وأروح المدرسـة مزيـونـه 
أرجـع البيـت مهمومه......وشكـلـي كـأنـي مجنـونـه 
أذاكــر لـيـل ونهار......وأصـبـر عـالألـم والـنـار 
مع هـذا أجيـب أصفار......ومـا أطلـع مـن الشطـار!! 
والله إنــي مظلومة......كـلـه مــن أبـلـه ميمـوونـه 
الحصـه الأولــى فاضيين......والثانـيـه عليـنـا ديــن 
والثالـثـه رياضيات......جـاتـنـا أبـلــه عـطـيـات 
مليت أنـا مـن هالحصص......كـل يـوم نفـس القصـص 
تعـبـت أضــرب وأقسـم..أحـل معـادلـة أو أرســم 
عـاد درس الصرف......مـا فهمـت مـنـه ولا حــرف 
أما قسم الأعـراب ......مـا بفهمـه ولـو شـاب الغـراب 
ما أعرف أكتب تعبير......وما أفرق بين المفرد والجمع تكسير 
بوصـف لكـم معلماتي......ياللـي نكـدن لــي حيـاتـي 
نبـدأ بأبلـة العلـوم......هـذه تـخـص عـمـي سـلـوم 
وعــاد أبـلـة الفنـيـة...... شكلـهـا مــره جـنـيـه 
و أبـلـة العربي......فالـحـة بــس فــي ضـربــي
وأبـلـة الأنجليـزي......تـاكـل رطـــب خـنـيـزي 
وأبـلــة الموسيقه......تتـمـنـى تـصـيـر رشـيـقـه 
وأبـلـة الجغرافـيـا ......تمـشـي وهـــي حـافـيـة 
وأبـلـة التاريخ......تصـنـع طـايــرات وصـواريــخ 
وأبلـة التربيـة الأسريه......راعيـة الفـرن والصفـريـه 
أمـا المعـلـم الخصوصي......ماادري؟؟يتكـلـم روســي 
يوم السبت نسيـت فلوسي......والأحـد انقلعـت ضروسـي 
فـــي الـحـصـه سرحانه......للـبـيـت ولـهـانــه 
تعـب راسـي مـن التفكير......وعقلـي شويـه وبيطـيـر 
يـانـاااس رحموني......وبالـنـجـاح ادعـــو لـــي

----------


## زمان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة ماالومها المسكينة الله يعينها 

مشكورة اختي ام باسم  على القصيدة

----------


## ام باسم

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة ماالومها المسكينة الله يعينها 
> 
> مشكورة اختي ام باسم على القصيدة



 
الشكر كل الشكر لك اخي زماااااااااااااااان على كرم مرورك هنا وردك 
لاعدمنا تواجدك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اااااااااااااخ علينا احنى المساكين الله يعينا ..*
*مشكوره اختي* 
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## ام باسم

> *اااااااااااااخ علينا احنى المساكين الله يعينا ..*
> *مشكوره اختي* 
> *يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
> *بانتظار جديدكِ*
> *تحياتي...*
> *ضحكوووه*



مشكوره اختي 
والله يعينك ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الله يوفق الجميع ياااارب ...

وينجحها :) ...

تسليمين خيتو على هالنقل ..

بارك الله فيك ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عماد علي

حلللللللللللللوة الله ينجحها وتخلص من الهم إللي فيها.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة خاصة الابيات الاخير ة*
*يسلمو خيتو*

----------


## مهدي درويش

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه  الله يخلصها من همها

----------


## نور الولاية

هههههههه
قصيدة من جد روعه 
تسلمو .. بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## &عاشقة الأحلام&

حلوه بس ماجابت طاري الفيزياء والرياضيات 
ههههههه غريبه
مع انه هلمواد بالذات هي الي رسيتنا 
يسلمو 



تحياتي 
&عاشقة الأحلام&

----------


## ام باسم

> السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> الله يوفق الجميع ياااارب ...
> 
> وينجحها :) ...
> 
> تسليمين خيتو على هالنقل ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> ...

----------


## ام باسم

> حلللللللللللللوة الله ينجحها وتخلص من الهم إللي فيها.

----------


## ام باسم

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة خاصة الابيات الاخير ة*
> *يسلمو خيتو*

----------


## ام باسم

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه الله يخلصها من همها

----------


## ام باسم

> هههههههه
> قصيدة من جد روعه 
> تسلمو .. بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## ام باسم

> حلوه بس ماجابت طاري الفيزياء والرياضيات







> ههههههه غريبه
> مع انه هلمواد بالذات هي الي رسيتنا 
> يسلمو 
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي 
> &عاشقة الأحلام&

----------


## وعود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*القصيدة تجنن خاصة الابيات الاولى تهبل*
*مشكورة ربي يعطيش العافية*

----------


## ام باسم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *القصيدة تجنن خاصة الابيات الاولى تهبل*
> *مشكورة ربي يعطيش العافية*



 
الله يعافيش

----------


## فراس الحب

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :bigsmile:  
اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
اللهم ثبتهم على دينك
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...
اللـهم آميـن

----------


## ام باسم

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
>  
> اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
> اللهم ثبتهم على دينك
> وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
> و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
> واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...
> 
> اللـهم آميـن

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام ...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صحيح معاناة .. الله يعينها وينجحها .. 

تسلم يدك اختي ام باسم على الطرح الموفق .. 

تحياتي ..

والسلام ..

أختك

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## ام باسم

> السلام ...
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صحيح معاناة .. الله يعينها وينجحها .. 
> 
> تسلم يدك اختي ام باسم على الطرح الموفق .. 
> 
> تحياتي ..
> ...



 
مشكوره اختي شجون علىتواجدك الكريم 

وردك

لاعدمنا وجودك 

تسلمي

----------


## سامراء

حلوه القصيده مرررررررررررررررررررررره

تسلمي اختي ام باسم تسلمي على نقل

مسكينه الله يوفق الجميع يا رااااااااااااب

----------


## رادود حساوي

الحين هي ما تعرف شي بالمره
وشلون ندعي لها تنجح
اول ندعي لها انها تفهم شي بعدين تنجح

----------


## ام باسم

> حلوه القصيده مرررررررررررررررررررررره
> 
> تسلمي اختي ام باسم تسلمي على نقل
> 
> مسكينه الله يوفق الجميع يا رااااااااااااب

----------


## ام باسم

> الحين هي ما تعرف شي بالمره
> وشلون ندعي لها تنجح
> اول ندعي لها انها تفهم شي بعدين تنجح

----------


## بنت علمي

اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
اللهم ثبتهم على دينك
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...
اللـهم آميـن

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورة عالقصيدة 

عرفتي كيف توصقي 

صح السانج

----------


## النغم انيني

من حقها تكتب ابيات في الطفش  
اسالو مجربه 
الله ينجحها وينجحني

----------


## ام باسم

> حلوه القصيده مرررررررررررررررررررررره
> 
> تسلمي اختي ام باسم تسلمي على نقل
> 
> مسكينه الله يوفق الجميع يا رااااااااااااب



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## ام باسم

> من حقها تكتب ابيات في الطفش 
> اسالو مجربه 
> الله ينجحها وينجحني



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## .:RUBY G!RL:.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه

بصراحة  مرررررررررة حلو

تسلمي

----------


## اسير الهوى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه..
حلوة ... ياام باسم..مشكورة..
ياسر...

----------


## احلى ليل

ههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتني مرة
ذكرتني بأيااااااام المدرسة
والله ولا أفتكيت الحين من الكلية
يبغى لي أوزعها على طلاب المدارس

تسلمي خيووو عليها .. تجنن

اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
اللهم ثبتهم على دينك
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...
اللـهم آميـن

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*تحياتي الحارة* 
*على القصيدة الحلوة*
*بس حرام حرقتلي* 
*قلبي البنت*

----------

